# Weegee has whip worms



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

So we found yesterday that Weegee has whip worm. Does anyone have experience with this? They are recommending that we deworm all of our dogs, so they are going to give us a whole bottle of dewormer which is $160! From my understanding, we are going to have to deworm our dogs 1x a month for the rest of their lives including any future dogs?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have any experience with worms but I've got a hard time believing you'll really have to deworm once monthly with all current and future dogs.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I read that the eggs can live in the soil for up to 5 years, even through a freeze. The dewormer only kills adult worms, not eggs. So therefore, they will keep getting infected.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is what I heard too. We had a worm issue a while ago and was so thankful it was immature round worms. I thought it was whipworm and nearly had heart failure when I read about it.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just looked it up on the internet. What horrible little beasts! Did your vet say use the dewormer once a month? From what I am reading you treat and wait a few months and treat again and then again. They do stay the dogs can get re-infected with the eggs but I wonder if you can get by deworming every few months. What a horrible thing to deal with.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

That is a terrible thing to have to go through, and it could happen to anyone. I am just so sorry that it has happened to you. I am quickly learning a lot about different parasites and our dogs. We simply cannot avoid every situation where our pets may be exposed to something, and it could happen absolutely anywhere.

In all my (many) years, I didn't realize how important it was to be diligent about cleaning up my yard, and how upsetting it is that it seems like my neighbors, who have small yards, have taught their dogs to go in mine. I had a parasite issue, as well, and I'm learning to clean up more diligently, just in case. It helps, but there is not a whole lot more than disinfecting and cleaning up that I can do for my situation.

It is going to be a real pain do have to treat them so often and for so long. I am sure there is a less expensive way to accomplish this and that someone will chime in about that.

In the end, I am sure you and I are both thankful that it was a treatable condition.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

Sentinel and Interceptor work on whipworms. Panacur C also works on whipworms.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

OH, duh. This makes more sense now. I can see how monthly worming for this particular worm would be more reasonable. That's probably why it's in sentinel/interceptor. I do use interceptor with my dogs.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to look into Sentinel. Currently, we use Revolution and our vet provides a free dewormer with that ( they complained to the company that other products deworm, so revolution pays for an additional dewormer, instead of losing business.) but the dewormer of course doesn't cover whip worm. Anyone use Sentinel? How do you like it? Any issues? We have had NO problem with revolution, but since we may be able to save money by changing, it may be the best solution.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Interceptor and Sentinel are currently unavailable, and there is no release date when they are coming back. There is a problem at the Novartis plant.  You will have to ask your vet what other heartworm meds cover whipworms (I am currently not in the loop for new products as everyone just used I/S for whips).
Whipworms are Nasty, and you pretty much have to nuke your yard to get rid of them. My coworker rescued a puppy with whips, and now her yard and other dogs are infected with it. She deworms them, and they have 1 negative stool sample right after, but always come back. Unless you bleach your yard, you will just have to keep deworming with the monthly maintance.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Interceptor and Sentinel are currently unavailable, and there is no release date when they are coming back. There is a problem at the Novartis plant.  You will have to ask your vet what other heartworm meds cover whipworms (I am currently not in the loop for new products as everyone just used I/S for whips).
> Whipworms are Nasty, and you pretty much have to nuke your yard to get rid of them. My coworker rescued a puppy with whips, and now her yard and other dogs are infected with it. She deworms them, and they have 1 negative stool sample right after, but always come back. Unless you bleach your yard, you will just have to keep deworming with the monthly maintance.


Though I was still able to get Interceptor this month at the vet. Try to find a vet that has some stocked up. My vet is fairly convinced that the problem at the plant will be resolved and that the products will be back at some point. I hope she's right, because what a bummer!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, your vet probably has some stocked up or has a connection! I hope its back soon!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Jasper came to us with whip worms in May 2010. He had 2 rounds of treatment and then retested in Sept. Thankfully, the retest showed that the whip worms were gone. According to my vet, they are very easy to overlook, hard to diagnose and super hard to get rid of because they live for a really long time in the yard. I was proactive in cleaning up the yard as soon as Jasper did his business to keep the other animals from getting them too.

I never saw the worms. Female whipworms release eggs only in intervals, so fecal exams often show no whipworm eggs during a routine fecal exam. I was grateful that Jasper's first fecal exam gave us the heads up. He was given two distinct rounds of Fenbendazole powder. I had to sprinkle it on his food for 3 days in a row, wait 3 weeks and repeat. Then the waiting began for the fecal exam retest. I had all 3 dogs & the cat tested in May and again in Sept just to be on the safe side. I didn't want it going back and forth considering the ova can live for months/years in the soil. Ugh... I hate those things.

Since the poodles attend daycare, fecal exams must be kept up to date every 6 months. We have not had another positive test - don't get discouraged, it can be done


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

If you are wanting to try a more natural method of parasite control this is supposed to work well....diatomaceous earth...just make sure its food grade.
Here is a link to it so you can do your own research.


Diatomaceous Earth and Soil Whipworms | eHow.com


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

We went to the vet today for Dakota (non poodle) and got the panacur while we were there. They did not have any preventative in stock. However, they are looking into Advantage Multi for us, as it does fleas, heart worm, and parasites. It doesn't have any control of ticks. Does anyone use this product? Like it, or have any problems with it?


----------

